# Need Help identifying my Shapleigh Hardware Special Bicycle



## LindaC (Sep 1, 2020)

Just purchased this bike from the grandson of original owner. It was painted in the 1960's including the steel! Wheels were replaced. I have been advised that Westfield Columbia made these bikes for the hardware company but sometimes other companies made them. I also received the advertisement for this bike that supposedly came with this bike. I have the serial numbers that came with it. Everything else appears original. Unfortunately missing head badge. Serial numbers:  A10   M97734. Can you help me out? Thank you.


----------



## Richie (Sep 1, 2020)

[emoji3]niCe

Sent from my SM-J337U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 1, 2020)

Nice 1934-M Westfield built bicycle. 
If the Shapleigh St. Louis MO badge is missing, then it might be challenging to determine how and where the bike was actually sold.
A member Scot often has Shapleigh badges, such as Shapleigh Special, Speed, Wonder, and Rugby; (side badge holes).
The blurry picture of the head tube looks to have vertical holes like those used for Sears Elgin Chicago ILL bicycles(?).
Painting steel is common as a means to prevent rust.  The”ad” looks more like a picture of a catalog page; not sure if the catalogs would normally “come with” bicycles in 1934(?).


----------



## LindaC (Sep 1, 2020)

Yes the holes are vertical on the head badge. The grandson had this catalog page from bicycle? Not too sure why.  I am not sure whose sold the bike since it was in Pennsylvania. That is my next endeavor to determine what head badge to pursue for this bike. I also would like to try to restore to its original color if I can determine what that might be. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 2, 2020)

One of my first vintage bicycles was a 1927-E Westfield built Shapleigh motorbike.  Like your bike it came without a head badge.  I used online pictures of others' bicycles, and online pictures of various period catalogs to determine both the manufacturer and retailer, (as well as the date code).  Often the old catalog pages are offered for sale online; although I prefer to collect the real article, once I have purchased a set of Shapleigh catalog pages, (perhaps because they were in color).  Sometimes I download catalog pages from this site and others, and I am grateful to those who have shared.  For example, the picture you posted, looks like a page-1711 from an advertised 1935 Shapleigh catalog.  Below is one of the pictures previously shared by others; 1933-34 Sears, (see bottom of page).



Ladies bikes were often *blue*. Below is an example the Sears Elgin Chicago head badge that I was thinking might fit.



Be sure to measure the hole spacing and shop-around for badges. Not sure when Shapleigh may have adopted badges with the vertical holes.


----------



## Mercian (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi @LindaC 

M97734, A10, as Archie says, is a Westfield built bike. The frame was made in October 1934, and built up into a bike shortly after.

With the Sweetheart chainring, vertical badge holes and 26 inch wheels, I think it is an Elgin Swallow, which were sold through the Sears catalogue.

The Elgin badge above is completely correct (if you are buying one, the colour blue is different on later badges).

Here is one built the same month for comparison, showing original paint, grips etc.:









						Prewar Elgin help on what year is it | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

picked up this bike today, sat in the basement many years. I brought it home and hosed it off and it’s in amazing condition. It has original Elgin grips really nice 26 inch triple step wheels.  Someone put 1.75 tires on it but very original bike  anybody know what year it is?




					thecabe.com
				




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## LindaC (Sep 3, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> One of my first vintage bicycles was a 1927-E Westfield built Shapleigh motorbike.  Like your bike it came without a head badge.  I used online pictures of others' bicycles, and online pictures of various period catalogs to determine both the manufacturer and retailer, (as well as the date code).  Often the old catalog pages are offered for sale online; although I prefer to collect the real article, once I have purchased a set of Shapleigh catalog pages, (perhaps because they were in color).  Sometimes I download catalog pages from this site and others, and I am grateful to those who have shared.  For example, the picture you posted, looks like a page-1711 from an advertised 1935 Shapleigh catalog.  Below is one of the pictures previously shared by others; 1933-34 Sears, (see bottom of page).
> View attachment 1259394
> Ladies bikes were often *blue*. Below is an example the Sears Elgin Chicago head badge that I was thinking might fit.
> View attachment 1259393
> Be sure to measure the hole spacing and shop-around for badges. Not sure when Shapleigh may have adopted badges with the vertical holes.



Thank you for all this valuable information. Yes the chain guard is what I have been looking for on women's bikes.  I had also seen that sweetheart pattern on Excelsior bikes. Your information is invaluable. Thank you again.


----------



## LindaC (Sep 8, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> One of my first vintage bicycles was a 1927-E Westfield built Shapleigh motorbike.  Like your bike it came without a head badge.  I used online pictures of others' bicycles, and online pictures of various period catalogs to determine both the manufacturer and retailer, (as well as the date code).  Often the old catalog pages are offered for sale online; although I prefer to collect the real article, once I have purchased a set of Shapleigh catalog pages, (perhaps because they were in color).  Sometimes I download catalog pages from this site and others, and I am grateful to those who have shared.  For example, the picture you posted, looks like a page-1711 from an advertised 1935 Shapleigh catalog.  Below is one of the pictures previously shared by others; 1933-34 Sears, (see bottom of page).
> View attachment 1259394
> Ladies bikes were often *blue*. Below is an example the Sears Elgin Chicago head badge that I was thinking might fit.
> View attachment 1259393
> Be sure to measure the hole spacing and shop-around for badges. Not sure when Shapleigh may have adopted badges with the vertical holes.



Archie, I continue my research on my bike. The holes on my head badge are 2 inches apart. Many of the Elgins are 2 5/8. Wanted to know if that Elgin head badge is 2" apart? Thank you in advance. Linda C.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 8, 2020)

I believe that is what Mercian was hinting at, the later turquoise badges with a “V” are tall ~2+9/32” and the older darker diagonal badges like the one shown above (post 5) are shorter ~2+1/16” between holes.


----------



## LindaC (Sep 8, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I believe that is what Mercian was hinting at, the later turquoise badges with a “V” are tall ~2+9/32” and the older darker diagonal badges like the one shown above (post 5) are shorter ~2+1/16” between holes.



Thanks Archie and it could be be 1/16" just using measuring tape.


----------



## LindaC (Sep 10, 2020)

LindaC said:


> Thanks Archie and it could be be 1/16" just using measuring tape.



Thanks again for your input. I believe it could be the measuring tape too.


----------



## LindaC (Sep 10, 2020)

LindaC said:


> Thanks again for your input. I believe it could be the measuring tape too.



Now I have to find one!


----------



## Mercian (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi, @LindaC 

Shouldn't be too difficult. Try, for a start, copying and pasting the photo above into the wanted section on this site, and see if anyone replies.

Best of Luck,

Adrian


----------



## LindaC (Mar 6, 2021)

I want to thank all of you who gave me direction on bike Covid 19 Bike project! I wanted to show you the restored version of the bike I posted above. I have kept all the original parts. Bike was in good condition mechanically.  I plan to complete with dress skirt guard which I am going to apply myself. Just found some brackets.  I included a picture of the original bike. Thank you for your help.  Now I would like to find an earlier ladies 1900-20's bike. I have the bug.  LOL


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 6, 2021)

You go, girl. Looks like a million bucks!

Ted


----------



## SKPC (Mar 6, 2021)

Very nice young lady!   The more women like-minded enthusiasts the better...Good job on this bike!  Wonderful to see it...


----------



## Mercian (Mar 6, 2021)

Wow, @LindaC  most impressive. (-:

That bicycle certainly found the right owner.

I wish you the best for your future projects, and look forward to seeing them.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

